# DTC 01314 - Engine Control Module



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

Can someone explain to me what does this code means???, I found it on the ABS Module and not on the Engine Module....
1 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
The car loose a lot of power after 4000rpms, maybe it's the ABS system, the ABS light also ramains on.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: DTC 01314 - Engine Control Module (27psiBoom)*

any luck with this?
my brakes lights do not come on and i have the same code.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: DTC 01314 - Engine Control Module (roly)*

Well I didn't get the code again, I think that has had something to do with the ASR or something.
I suggest to clear all fault codes on the ABS control module.....


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: DTC 01314 - Engine Control Module (27psiBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_Can someone explain to me what does this code means???, I found it on the ABS Module and not on the Engine Module....
1 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
The car loose a lot of power after 4000rpms, maybe it's the ABS system, the ABS light also ramains on.


Replace the ecm.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: DTC 01314 - Engine Control Module (GLI_driver_found)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_driver_found* »_
Replace the ecm.

I never got this code again...








Car runs strong, really weird...


----------



## TigroGT (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: DTC 01314 - Engine Control Module (GLI_DRIVER)*

What it's ECM, do u mean the ECU ??? i dont know, where it's, how looks like? any picture to help?.. please i have the same code, sometimes my car gets crazy with the rpm when i hit the brake, goes to 1.200, i read in other forum will be the maf.
If you have the part number will be great to help me. Thanks to all.




_Modified by TigroGT at 5:29 AM 10-11-2008_


----------



## Christoffer.Johansson (Dec 7, 2010)

*Pls help me*

Hi i have some trobule right now, i have a Golf gti edition 30 with a BSR PPC tune in
and i have some trouble codes right now. they are 01314 and 01537 and i iam woundering if
there is something that i could do to take them away?? i tryied to disconnect the batteri and it worked, but when i drove like 1 mile then the lamp started again.

Pls respond.....

BEST REGARDS CHRISTOFFER


----------



## Christoffer.Johansson (Dec 7, 2010)

*Hello some body that knows anything about this or.....?????*

HELLO I HAVE A GOLF GTI EDITION 30 year 07 ond i have engine wrong code 01537 and 01314 
DOES SOMEBODY KNOWS WHTA THAT MEANS??? 

PLS SOMEBODY RESPOND


----------



## austers3 (Feb 24, 2009)

It means the code is stored in the engine control module so when checking fault go into engine electronics.


----------



## cbloyer81 (Jan 14, 2011)

I had this fault today, so, after realizing that the ECU and the brake module talk to each other, and that I couldn't clear the ESC code without clearing the engine code first...I replace the MAF the cleared the engine code and then the ESC code. All taken care of.


----------

